
Distributed Log Search Using GNU Parallel - anand-s
http://blog.codehate.com/post/134320079974/distributed-log-search-using-gnu-parallel
======
sam_lowry_
I prefer
[https://github.com/cheusov/paexec](https://github.com/cheusov/paexec) for
that matter. The author is a dickhead, compiling paexec from source is quite
difficult, but it is available in Debian.

This thing has two modes of operation. The most performant way is to run
distributed services that read from stdin and write results to stdout. In the
other mode, it just executes whatever you give to it. A poor man's ansible.

